# Help with banking abu dhabi or dubai



## Tylerv

I have the option to move to Abu dhabi or Dubai just looking for advice on best place, accommodation etc Ideally flat share but nice place. 

I also bank with Santander and need to transfer money back home each month is it easy to set up a bank account out there before I go and transfer and what charges are etc?! 

What do u do visa wise I think I'll be sponsored but don't u only have a month visa to begin with? Thanks


----------



## newguyintown

Tylerv said:


> I have the option to move to Abu dhabi or Dubai just looking for advice on best place, accommodation etc Ideally flat share but nice place.
> 
> I also bank with Santander and need to transfer money back home each month is it easy to set up a bank account out there before I go and transfer and what charges are etc?!
> 
> What do u do visa wise I think I'll be sponsored but don't u only have a month visa to begin with? Thanks


Abu Dhabi or Dubai will depend on your lifestyle and what things you prefer. If you like to party almost everyday and don't like quiet nights, I'd say chose Dubai as you'll find Abu Dhabi very boring.

Of course both places have their pros and cons, like housing is cheaper in Dubai than Abu Dhabi but traffic is much worse.

To open a bank a/c shouldn't take long, but unless you have the residence visa stamp on your passport, you wouldn't get a cheque book. 

To transfer money I'd suggest you use the various money exchanges that are available here as they provide better exchange rates and you can also bargain for better rates if you are going to transfer an amount greater than 7/8k.

Getting a residence visa shouldn't take long and you should have it within the first month itself, I think the paper visa lets you stay for 90 days ( I'm not very sure), but generally sponsors ensure that all documentation is complete so that you can get your residence visa at the earliest. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tylerv

Thanks for the info so u get a cheque book out there is that for rent? How much do u have to pay upfront? I'm looking to flat share in a nice place. My company said they would cover my first month out there but would prefer the help with deposits! Is it alot to pay to begin with?


----------



## newguyintown

You're welcome.

Do you mean a cheque book only to pay the rent? It's just the usual cheque book. Generally you have to pay the rent using cheques and annual rent needs to be paid in (usually) 1 or 2 cheques (the more the number of the cheques, the higher the rent amount). So you'll have to pay 6 months rent in advance, some landlords demand a (refundable) deposit as well. 

Generally companies which are not providing housing help their employees to pay the advance rent amount by allowing them to take advance on their salaries, which they'll recover by deducting an amount from your monthly salary.

That being said there are places available where you have to pay the rent monthly but then the rent is high in such cases.


----------



## Tylerv

Great thanks yeah I think I'd need the help definitely won't have six months rent upfront in London we do a season ticket loan got trains where the company takes the money from your salary each month so I guess it's similar 

Ok cool I don't mind sharing tvs just wondered if I can have one in your room for DVDs


----------



## newguyintown

You could watch the DVDs on your laptop


----------



## Tylerv

Good shout although mine is a dinky laptop ha


----------



## nikkisizer

newguyintown said:


> Generally you have to pay the rent using cheques and annual rent needs to be paid in (usually) 1 or 2 cheques (the more the number of the cheques, the higher the rent amount). So you'll have to pay 6 months rent in advance, some landlords demand a (refundable) deposit as well.
> 
> That being said there are places available where you have to pay the rent monthly but then the rent is high in such cases.


Hi Tylerv,

There are many places in Dubai that will accept monthly cheques or your annual rent can be paid over three or four cheques.

One or two cheques was mainly the case about two-three years ago but certainly isn't the case anymore.

Check out this website to give you an idea of what you can expect accommodation/price wise in a nice part of an area called Mirdif which has a good expat community.

http://www.mirdifdubai.com/apex/f?p=162:1:0:::::


----------



## Bounty Hunter

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Tylerv,
> 
> There are many places in Dubai that will accept monthly cheques or your annual rent can be paid over three or four cheques.
> 
> One or two cheques was mainly the case about two-three years ago but certainly isn't the case anymore.
> 
> Check out this website to give you an idea of what you can expect accommodation/price wise in a nice part of an area called Mirdif which has a good expat community.
> 
> http://www.mirdifdubai.com/apex/f?p=162:1:0:::::


Nikkisizer,

Thanks for the link! I have been looking for places and have had the same discussion about either living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I know it is kind of far but the rent really concerns me. I could not find it on a map but do you know how far it is from the places on the link to the airport in Abu Dhabi? That is where I will be working...Thank you


----------



## nikkisizer

Bounty Hunter said:


> Nikkisizer,
> 
> Thanks for the link! I have been looking for places and have had the same discussion about either living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I know it is kind of far but the rent really concerns me. I could not find it on a map but do you know how far it is from the places on the link to the airport in Abu Dhabi? That is where I will be working...Thank you


Hello Bounty Hunter,

I would say this would be too far for you as the drive to your place of work would be approx 90 mins min each day and that's only one way!


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are working by the airport, look at Khalifa city. You can find rentals on dubizzle.com to get an idea of rates. Rates will be similar to jebel ali area in dubai that people tend to live in that make the drive, but much cheaper then the marina area that western expats who make the drive tend to live in. Khalifa will not be a western expat area though.... If you are ok with living amongst everyone, then is a good choice.


----------

